# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  konci 6 mj nakon poroda!

## alef

Ne znam da li se jos nekom dogodilo ovako nesto, ali meni je prije par dana, 6 mjeseci nakon poroda ispao jedan konac. Mislim, helou... Zar se nisu trebali resorbovati ili tako nesto? Konci od ove vanjske epi su lijepo popadali nakon dvadesetak dana, bio je neki koncic i koji mjesec iza poroda ispao, ali ovo sad je bas puno. Sta da se inficirao tamo negdje unutra...
Sta mislite koje su sanse da ih ima jos i kako da to skontam?

p.s. bio je tezak porod, ispucala iznutra na sve strane, sili me pola sata, ali vani su bila samo tri kocica od epi...

----------


## bijelko

i meni je jedan ispao tako kasno, nisam ni znala da je još tu. nisam vjerovala svojim očima ali nosila sam hlače i gaće svijetle boje tako da je to jedino mogao biti taj konac, kako bi inače tamo dospio? nisam uopće razmišljala o tome kao ti, dobro pa je to bio zadnji. si bila na pregledu?

----------


## alef

Bila sam na pregledu dva mjeseca nakon poroda i dr je rekla kako se sve lijepo vratilo na svoje mjesto, cak i ovulacija uspostavila, a o koncima nista nije rekla...

----------


## vještičica

ako ih tijelo kompletno ne resorbuje, konci "isplivaju" van 
ako su dublje, treba im više vremena 
nije to ništa neobično

----------


## fingertips

Podižem!
Zanima me koliko vam je trebalo vremena da konci poispadaju, ondosno da se razgrade? 
Ja sam popucala iznutra i izvana, šivalo me je jaaako dugo, i eo 25 dana nakon poroda, osjetim još par končića na vanjskim usnama. 
Ja nit otprilike neznam koliko vremena treba za razgrađivanje tih konaca, pa možda postavljam malo blesavo pitanje  :Smile:

----------


## Optimisticna

meni su svi ispali za oko 10 dana ili možda čak i manje. Šta je s onima iznutra, ne znam... Iskreno rečeno još uvijek ne pipam  :scared:

----------


## Optimisticna

Sad mi je palo na pamet da nikad nisam ni pogledala kako mi Brankica izgleda poslje šivanja- struh me .... jeste vi pogledale?

----------

